# Boost in the gym



## Moks (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello guys I'm new to this!
I needed a boost in the gym & had one specific in mind.
Can any1 help?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 10, 2014)

If your asking for some one to tell u where to get steroids ur in the wrong place homie. Isn't a source board. We don't condone the use of aas here.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 10, 2014)

I usually have bb squeeze my nuts for a boost


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> If your asking for some one to tell u where to get steroids ur in the wrong place homie. Isn't a source board. We don't condone the use of aas here.



I would have went with my standard " nice first post, turd"


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 10, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I usually have bb squeeze my nuts for a boost



Thats normal now.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 10, 2014)

A nice pwd is good for me. (pre workout dump). Ull feel lighter on ur feet for sure


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 11, 2014)

I train alone, so I squeeze my own nuts. Really hard. When I let go, I'm ready to kill. Or train.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2014)

Moks said:


> Hello guys I'm new to this!
> I needed a boost in the gym & had one specific in mind.
> Can any1 help?



Only one way to find out... shoot.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Only one way to find out... shoot.



As he stands in front of a giant kettle......
Stirring


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2014)

trolls... I'm surrounded by trolls.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 11, 2014)

Caffeine always gave me a good boost before the gym.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in a nice mood.

OP, first, post an intro thread in the "New members" section, and welcome to the board.

What are you thinking about?  Have you tried normal PWO drinks?


----------



## shenky (Mar 11, 2014)

2 words: Dinner rolls


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> A nice pwd is good for me. (pre workout dump). Ull feel lighter on ur feet for sure


This is a definite. I shit at the same time everyday. About an hour before I train.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 11, 2014)

I train in the mornings on the weekends and sometimes I like to bust a nut before and damn! I'm pumped..I swear my strength goes up after.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 11, 2014)

Coffee for me..

can't do energy drinks


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't like the real stimmy ones.  I've been using Superdrive for a while, 1 scoop plus a little extra creatine seems to do me a lot of good.  I can barely move without it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2014)

If you ask nicely PB will check yer oil before you head to the gym. If you don't ask nicely, he won't wet his finger first.


----------



## will (Mar 11, 2014)

Gots to have my C4


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 11, 2014)

shenky said:


> 2 words: Dinner rolls



But big Ronnie says that will get you "bad weight"


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 11, 2014)

Eating pussy is always a boost for me.


----------



## Magical (Mar 11, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Eating pussy is always a boost for me.



I love that stuff, usually after I have some I want to nap though


----------



## Magical (Mar 11, 2014)

Natural for me. PWO drinks make me dance. Whats worse than curls in the squat rack? Me dancing like a robot in the squat rack


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 11, 2014)

To get a boost in the gym, use a step stool.....you must be short.......pm Jada, he will know how to help you.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 11, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Caffeine always gave me a good boost before the gym.


Yep, good ol' cup of joe!


----------



## cotton2012 (Mar 11, 2014)

Motivational bodybuilding videos on youtube


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 11, 2014)

A double shot of espresso and a training partner. That's all the boost you need.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 11, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> A double shot of espresso and a training partner. That's all the boost you need.



A GOOD training partner lol. I've had some that were horrible. One was staring at the girls in the gym meanwhile I'm pinned under a weight after failing a PR attempt on bench. Fukker turned back and was laughing while my face was turning blue :32 (9):


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> A GOOD training partner lol. I've had some that were horrible. One was staring at the girls in the gym meanwhile I'm pinned under a weight after failing a PR attempt on bench. Fukker turned back and was laughing while my face was turning blue :32 (9):



My bad dude.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> A GOOD training partner lol. I've had some that were horrible. One was staring at the girls in the gym meanwhile I'm pinned under a weight after failing a PR attempt on bench. Fukker turned back and was laughing while my face was turning blue :32 (9):



F..K Doc....so that's how the accident happened LOL


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> A GOOD training partner lol. I've had some that were horrible. One was staring at the girls in the gym meanwhile I'm pinned under a weight after failing a PR attempt on bench. Fukker turned back and was laughing while my face was turning blue :32 (9):



sorry doc
she was super hot


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 11, 2014)

Moks said:


> Hello guys I'm new to this!
> I needed a boost in the gym & had one specific in mind.
> Can any1 help?



I'll help ya out.... there is a pro body builder that works out at planet fitness. Go in there and use these code names. When the staff ask you what's your name say Jack Meehoff. And then when they ask how can we help you, say that you are looking for Amanda Hugankiss. Some one will hook you up. Most likely right in the locker room.


----------



## Moks (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol...
Looks like I'm in the wrong room!


----------



## Moks (Mar 14, 2014)

Some good boost tips!
I think ima go with squeezing tha nuts.
Amanda hugankiss is a big No No.
I'm 5,11 so I'm not that short!!


----------



## Ozon (Mar 16, 2014)

Moks said:


> Hello guys I'm new to this!
> I needed a boost in the gym & had one specific in mind.
> Can any1 help?



Just ask the biggest guy at the gym if its posible to get some juice,,.... Most guys will just smile and help you out !!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 16, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I would have went with my standard " nice first post, turd"



this always gets me lmao!

I drink black coffee about a hour before and eat a banana 15min before and immediately after with a couple almonds and protein shake .. But I'm gonna try this squeezing my nuts really hard thing it sounds like good science and science is never wrong


----------

